# i'm a celebrity get me out of here



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

whose going to be turning in?
already read that helen flanagan has gone into meltdown


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I will be watching!  

I love the tasks, especially when they have to eat bugs and stuff! It really makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

biggest load of crap on tv. 
the abuse to the animals on that show is atrocious.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No, I'm not that desperate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I will be watching!
> 
> I love the tasks, especially when they have to eat bugs and stuff! It really makes me laugh. :lol:


it's the only 'reality' show i watch the times i've almost choked laughing is unbelievable i wait all year for it to start lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Wont be watching, Ant and Dic drive me mad and i am far too squeamish for the rest.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

The only reality type shows I watch are Britain's got talent and I'm a celebrity. I will be tuned in later but I don't like the bits with all the insects as I reckon a lot of them must get crushed and killed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Wont be watching, Ant and Dic drive me mad and i am far too squeamish for the rest.


oh i love ant and dec they make the show with their live shenanigans


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd rather chew on my own entrails!!

I can't stand any of these type of programmes, they just bore me to death. I'm a celeb I actually find worse them most, for the same reasons CRL mentioned. 

Whilst I'm not too concerned about the bug-eating (I've fed live insects to animals myself) I don't like the other animals being used (aka abused) for entertainment. 
I'm pretty sure I saw on one series a woman got locked in a box with loads of rats? How many of those got scared, injuerd or squished in the process with her writhing around and screaming? Probably all killed afterwards too.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

those are not wild rats used. a wild rat would not approach a person who is screaming and moving around and then climb all over them. they are fancy rats, someones pets or rescues that they might get online. the rat that was eaten a few years ago by that annoying **** of a chef gino was actually someones pet. 
the show is sickening, how many of those rats gets harmed when they allow people to crawl all over them so they can get a special prize. i wonder of they get vet treatment for spine breaks, leg breaks, shock for these poor rats. 
i wonder how many kangeroos they had to kill ust to get all those balls and bums for them to eat. 
yeah it sounds so fun to watch


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> biggest load of crap on tv.
> the abuse to the animals on that show is atrocious.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I was wandering when a thread for this was going to appear!
I cant wait for it to start!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Ha!! I will be ant and dec make me laugh and the challenges are good :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I will be watching but will be hiding behind a cushion for the eating tasks......cannot stand them.....stomach churning yukinesssssss


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be watching! It's so much fun seeing all those wanna be and has been celebs making total fools of them selves. I love it when they start acting up like Gillian McKeith did and saying they didn't know what would happen coz they'd never watched the show and start :cryin: Some of it is pure comedy gold!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I would rather gouge out my eyeballs with red hot pokers than watch this shile of pite!!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Tis a good night for the telly box it must be said  Guy Martin in Building Britain and then I'm a celeb!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope I won't be watching that pile of rubbish, its just been done to death


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

YES LOVE watching ZListers eating Kangaroo Balls LMAO. CANNOT WAIT


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hasn't Linda Robson been on this before?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Hasn't Linda Robson been on this before?


Yeah i was thinking the same ??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im watching it, dunno why but hey theres nothing else on


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Helen, was she really that scared or just playing a game and acting up for the cameras?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Helen, was she really that scared or just playing a game and acting up for the cameras?


Dunno

But She'll now get voted to do all the trials by the public - lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

willa said:


> Dunno
> 
> But She'll now get voted to do all the trials by the public - lol


Yep 

I think she was playing up to the cameras. It worked for Kerry, she squealed and cried at everything and ended up winning.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Yep
> 
> I think she was playing up to the cameras. It worked for Kerry, she squealed and cried at everything and ended up winning.


Yeah but then there was Natalie, who had a genuine phobia of EVERYTHING and was voted to do all the trials


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The trial should be fun to watch tomorrow. Helen (of course) and Nadine in a coffin full of bugs. I guess Nadine should be used to creepy crawlies being an MP


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They want reality, stick 'em in a camp in the mountains of Afghanistan in Taliban territory...they'd get some interesting bush tucker trials there.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm not proud of it but will defo be watching. It's my guilty pleasure!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> I'm not proud of it but will defo be watching. It's my guilty pleasure!


Don't worry, your secret is safe with us :lol::lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not be able to cross that bridge! I am terrified of heights and I felt sick just watching. :lol:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

poohdog said:


> They want reality, stick 'em in a camp in the mountains of Afghanistan in Taliban territory...they'd get some interesting bush tucker trials there.


 I believe the camel spiders and stories of them keep the troops entertained


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I would not be able to cross that bridge! I am terrified of heights and I felt sick just watching. :lol:


Me too, that's why I don't think that she was as scared as she made out. You can't get over a real fear that quickly!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Me too, that's why I don't think that she was as scared as she made out. You can't get over a real fear that quickly!


was the funniest thing ever!  i'd have thought she'd have used a waterproof mascara at least lmao! her face looked a terrible mess


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But waterproof mascara wouldn't have shown up all the tears would it


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> But waterproof mascara wouldn't have shown up all the tears would it


lol left her looking like she'd done one round with david haye i think she's gonna get on folks nerves which is going to be hilarious!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Me too, that's why I don't think that she was as scared as she made out. You can't get over a real fear that quickly!


Yeah LMAO, she magically apeared to stop crying and walk over the Bridge  attention seeker much


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

diablo said:


> lol left her looking like she'd done one round with david haye i think she's gonna get on folks nerves which is going to be hilarious!


Must admit I was feeling quite sorry for her having to cross that bridge... Until later when she was telling Charlie to shut up for retching! What a heartless cow!!!

Going to be fun watching her do the challenges 

I like David Haye. Hugo is an arse though  Made me laugh at the start when his team lost the helicopter challenge and they had to kip outside and were bleating about how brutal it was!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Must admit I was feeling quite sorry for her having to cross that bridge... Until later when she was telling Charlie to shut up for retching! What a heartless cow!!!
> 
> Going to be fun watching her do the challenges
> 
> I like David Haye. Hugo is an arse though  Made me laugh at the start when his team lost the helicopter challenge and they had to kip outside and were bleating about how brutal it was!


yeah i think she's going to be a bit of a diva i hope the camera's are on her tomorrow when she's left emptying the toilet hope she gets covered in the stuff to be honest! i like charlie don't think she's going to take any crap whatsoever , give her a few days lol helen will be in tears
i like david too , think he's a real nice fella and i think he will do extremely well. 
loved it when the boat sank for the other team hehe! poor old colin baker


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

helen is a pretty crappy actress so I don't think she was putting it on but she strikes me as a bit of a diva, looking forward to seeing her trials  :devil:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry on offense but Colin it TOO OLD AND UNFIT for this show. Nothing wrong with old people LMAO, but i bet he'll be excluded from Trials for 'medical reasons'


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently Eric Pickles had Nadine Dorries' bushtucker number on speed dial. I can imagine Downing Streets phone bill will be pushing up the deficit for the next 3 weeks .

I enjoyed tonights episode it was nice that it wasn't just a skydiving entrance like they normally do. My favourite so far is Colin Baker but it is still early days


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

How shocking was helen telling charlie to shut up with the retching, honestly, would love to see her empty the dunny without complaining.

So she can cry and be a diva, but when charlie empties a stewing toilet, she cannt fee sick at the smell and sight of it?

I once emptied a loo from our caravan, was just wee but the smell made me feel sick, specially where you emptied it too which was already full of wee, wow...that stench hit you!

As for the bridge, i would of fallen off for laughing at myself!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

I cannot comprehend how ANYONE would watch ghastly shallow humans wallow in mind numbingly puerile and vile behaviour. I've never watched any of that drivel, (happily, the big publicity meant I didn't waste even part of my life realising what it was like). Is there not a documentary/wittily written drama/comedy on any channel?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think Helen is actually Rosie Webster in real life 

Although a pain....she is very much like my DD (ditsy as they come and very Princess-like) so I kind of warmed to her....I imagine she will have driven them all nuts after a week or so though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bjt said:


> Wont be watching,* Ant and Dic drive me mad *and i am far too squeamish for the rest.


and me, I just don't understand how they ever made on TV ::crazy:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be watching !! :dita: It might be a load of drivel but its better than some of the boring depressing crap thats on telly at the mo - makes me giggle for an hour so thats all good!:ihih: - HUGO from Made in Chelsea made me crack up when he started crying !!! PMSL he is soooo pampered I doubt he will make it a week  lets see  :devil:


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

i love it.any one know who else they will bring in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

kathateria said:


> i love it.any one know who else they will bring in?


rumours doing the rounds are grace jones , dwayne johnson (the rock) , rosemary shrager and a 70's pop star yet to be named so who knows lol
will be hilarious if they send grace jones in , she takes no prisoners , she's great


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

diablo said:


> rumours doing the rounds are grace jones , dwayne johnson (the rock) , rosemary shrager and a 70's pop star yet to be named so who knows lol
> will be hilarious if they send grace jones in , she takes no prisoners , she's great


OMG that would be sooooooo good!!! she would certainly stir things up!!!:ihih::devil::devil:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

70's pop star ... oh please let it be David Essex


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> OMG that would be sooooooo good!!! she would certainly stir things up!!!:ihih::devil::devil:


wouldn't she just  probs end up slapping a few too


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yes, i'll be watching, 

But need to catch up on last night's first !!!!

So not sure who all the has beens are as yet


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive also heard it could be someone from Shawaddy Waddy rrr: I want someone who will stir it a bit


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive also heard it could be someone from Shawaddy Waddy rrr: I want someone who will stir it a bit


Im def showing my age but 'you got what it takes' by Showaddywaddy is still one of my all time fave songs


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mese said:


> Im def showing my age but 'you got what it takes' by Showaddywaddy is still one of my all time fave songs


lol I remember "lets go for a little walk" under the moon of love


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> lol I remember "lets go for a little walk" under the moon of love


I think I was 11 when that song came out ... it was one of my Mums faves


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

As long as its not gary glitter


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

kathateria said:


> As long as its not gary glitter


hmmm! don't think it would be called 'i'm a celebrity get me out of here' if that was the case , with david haye in there could be more of a case of 'i'm a celeb and had the sh*t kicked out of me in the jungle'  would be a lynch mob


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mese said:


> I think I was 11 when that song came out ... it was one of my Mums faves


Yeah I think it was my dad who used to listen to them so thats how I remember them


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking forward to watching the Trial tonight, that is my worst fear being buried in a coffin alive :001_unsure: add in Rats and all sorts NO THANKS


----------



## Twizz (Nov 12, 2012)

my partner hates all the 'reality' tv shows so I don't get much chance to watch them......but..... I now have sky multiroom upstairs!!! Yayyyyy watching I'm a celeb from the off now and he can be happy watching the footy etc downstairs


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Helen, was she really that scared or just playing a game and acting up for the cameras?


Acting up! I said to my mum last night before it started, do you think she will be like her charactor in corrie, and looks like she deffo is!



diablo said:


> was the funniest thing ever!  i'd have thought she'd have used a waterproof mascara at least lmao! her face looked a terrible mess


HAHA, and no one told her for ages did they? :lol:

I think her and that hugo are going to be the ones who REALLY get on my nerves!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh look at Helen! Her fear of heights had vanished overnight. She walked over that bridge without a second thought!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love Im a celeb,but that Helen got on my nerves last night with her screaming. What did she think it was going to be-a picnic! Mind £150 thousand should ease her pain for 2 weeks work.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> I love Im a celeb,but that Helen got on my nerves last night with her screaming. What did she think it was going to be-a picnic! Mind £150 thousand should ease her pain for 2 weeks work.


Thats what I can never understand, they scream and shout and say how horrible it is, but what did they expect?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Flippin eck! Only a few seconds!! Well that means she's going to be up for every trial going, or she's going to get voted out coz she's so annoying. 

I wouldn't even consider doing it even for a million quid!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i think Ant and Dec should do it... now that would be funny... esp Dec :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe the team will get so hungry that they'll cook Helen and eat her for tea.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Maybe the team will get so hungry that they'll cook Helen and eat her for tea.


Wishful thinking 

I really want Charlie to turn into Janine!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Helen and Nadine :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Those 2 will get every trial LOL

Annoys me they can wimp out of doing the Trials


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

willa said:


> Those 2 will get every trial LOL
> 
> Annoys me they can wimp out of doing the Trials


Me too, what the hell was Helen expecting after signing up to do the show? Afterall she knew what was going to happen.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Me too, what the hell was Helen expecting after signing up to do the show? Afterall she knew what was going to happen.


What's the betting she won't eat ANYTHING tomorrow night  Just makes *really dull *viewing :/

She's only in it coz of the money she's been paid .........


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

willa said:


> What's the betting she won't eat ANYTHING tomorrow night  Just makes *really dull *viewing :/
> 
> She's only in it coz of the money she's been paid .........


I suppose she has to pay her £400 a month hairdo bill somehow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's silly when you hear some of them saying they didn't know how hard it would be! What is it now, series 9 or 10. If they didn't know what they were letting themselves in for, they must have been living in a very isolated place. Even if someone doesn't actually watch the show, there's no getting away from it. It's in the mags and papers and mentioned on other progs. So unless someones been living on a desert island for the past few years, they know about IACGMOOH.

And if they really, really didn't know what to expect, why sign the contract to be in it??


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't believe that Helen pays £25 every 2 days to get her hair washed and blow dried?!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

diablo said:


> rumours doing the rounds are grace jones , dwayne johnson (the rock) , rosemary shrager and a 70's pop star yet to be named so who knows lol
> will be hilarious if they send grace jones in , she takes no prisoners , she's great


oh my gosh - I would LOVE to see Rosemary Shrager in there! Wonder how much of a lady she will be while she's eating kangaroo willies!!

I bet Helen doesn't eat a single thing tomorrow - after her pathetic attempt tonight, there's no chance for her tomorrow! I think she'll try and do a Gillian McKeith and just try and wimp out/do badly at everything in the hope that she won't get voted again. I don't think she will even make it to the voting out stages!

She's a pathetic little brat, who the hell can't even do their own hair? Seriously?!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

OMG how dull is helen ?  i actually laughed out loud at her tonight being pulled out of that trial she was perrrrthetic!!! i'd have accidentally on purpose left her flaming in there saying i'd lost the screwdriver or something cos those cries to get out would have been hilarious! 

eric bristow needs to be taught the difference between a 'nit' and a 'tick' LMAO!! i had visions of him going off to see nitty nora and to get the flaming tick removed LOL!!!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking forward to tonights programme and the trial,should be another screaming fit for sure.:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

blossom21 said:


> Looking forward to tonights programme and the trial,should be another screaming fit for sure.:cursing:


me too can't wait for it to start heheheee! i haven't eaten yet either so trying to decide whether to cook it now and eat while it's on , or wait until after the trial is over!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

diablo said:


> me too can't wait for it to start heheheee! i haven't eaten yet either so trying to decide whether to cook it now and eat while it's on , or wait until after the trial is over!


Id eat now and hope you keep it down lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

blossom21 said:


> Id eat now and hope you keep it down lol


got cast iron guts me!!!  don't mind the creepy crawlies , tis the other stuff


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't you just love the eating trial


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well surprise surprise Helen did some of the trial, although she didnt win.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Helen again, what a suprise


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh I felt a bit sorry for Helen not winning that trial, she really DID try her best with that - there's no way I would've eaten that manky egg! Absolutely no way! So hats off to her on that one, once she got going she did quite well!

But the highlight of tonight's show was definitely....................... ROSEMARY SHRAGER LOL!!!! YES! Definitely gonna be a funny one


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They should make them watch the process of making sausages,*******, and black puddings from the word go...

They'd prefer wombats ******** on toast after watching that.:wink:


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

Helen is just annoying me right now she is the only one I don't really like right now  I think/hope after another day or two she becomes more tolerable but right now she just is soooo annoying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

ah I missed todays I'm a celeb. Fell asleep on the sofa. Been so ill the last few days. Hate having a cold.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Kirkland said:


> Helen is just annoying me right now she is the only one I don't really like right now  I think/hope after another day or two she becomes more tolerable but right now she just is soooo annoying.


Me too, can't stand her. Everything has to be about her, the way she wandered back into camp with that stupid silly grin and told everyone she didn't win, but she had a go at the challenge then warbled on about how proud of herself she was etc etc etc..... She didn't seem to give a damn that they didn't eat that night


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Helen's definately got a game plan. First she's terrified of heights, then she walks across that high bridge in the tree tops without a second thought. Then she's out of the coffin even before it's been properly closed. Next she has a go at the eating one and manages some of the things, credit for that!

But there's a pattern emerging, she's getting 'braver' all the time. She's getting all the attention and camera time, I think that's what it's all about. I don't think she's as scared as she makes out, otherwise she wouldn't be in there.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

LOl just read who the 70's pop star is - he aint no David Essex thats for sure


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im watching it on catchup at mo and just fast forwarding it, but i know tbat if she gonna get constantly picked for trials, it will be banned in this house


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

> Helen's definately got a game plan. First she's terrified of heights, then she walks across that high bridge in the tree tops without a second thought. Then she's out of the coffin even before it's been properly closed. Next she has a go at the eating one and manages some of the things, credit for that!


I thought so too I was just worried that she would go the other way and turn into Gillian Mckeith 2 and start fainting and being even more overdramatic. I think her 'game plan' may get her attention but she is still not coming over very well which in the long term is not going to help her.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

SO annoyed it's not on tonight  Seriously who cares about Football !??


----------



## Javy (Jun 11, 2012)

It's the only reality show I watch - helps get me through my least favourite month.
I know it's sad but I've kept a record of every 'celeb' who's ever been on, going back to 2002


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I love the show...

I love the trials and seeing people interact and how they adjust to the team dynamics...

There's always one diva in the camp, and there's usually a fight over the cooking... I just find it entertaining and not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Oh I love the show...
> 
> I love the trials and seeing people interact and how they adjust to the team dynamics...
> 
> There's always one diva in the camp, and there's usually a fight over the cooking... I just find it entertaining and not ashamed to admit it.


I love seeing the dynamics change too Shirley - wont be long now before the cracks start to show xxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I love seeing the dynamics change too Shirley - wont be long now before the cracks start to show xxx


Yes sure we will get some fireworks soon Suzy.
We already have Hugo V Nadine... both getting narky over the cooking...god knows what will happen when Rosemary comes in


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Javy said:


> It's the only reality show I watch - helps get me through my least favourite month.
> I know it's sad but I've kept a record of every 'celeb' who's ever been on, going back to 2002


That's what Wiki is for!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I'm_a_Celebrity...Get_Me_Out_of_Here!_(UK_TV_series)

It has all the details of celebs who have been on it over the years


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> LOl just read who the 70's pop star is - he aint no David Essex thats for sure


No he's too shy shy.
 i thought he was 80's


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking forward to tonights edition,missed it last night b****y football


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear, dear, dear.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO Helen :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Look forward to seeing her again tomorrow night then ?!? :laugh::laugh: Seriously though would love to actually watch an entire Trial being done, all that time the Producers take over them, and she doesn't get past 1 star ! that Trial looked like good fun to watch aswell - ffs

I.D.I.O.T


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well thank god they all had to take part in the last food challenge or they would starve to death. I cant see Rosemary Schreiger mincing her words.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Loving it  Have you seen what the Sun are saying about Helen?

Helen Flanagan delays I'm A Celeb Bushtucker trial with meltdown | The Sun |Showbiz|TV|Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Tomorrows trial should be fun (for us) when Charlie sees just what Helen is like in the trials. Unless of course Helen decides to actually do something coz she doesn't want to get on the wrong side of Charlie, just in case she turns into Janine :yikes:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I REALLY hope Charlie turns "Janine Style" on Helen tonite:devil::devil::devil: 

Helen is starting to get on my nerves a bit now - all that incessant chat about such drivel like make up and faketan would drive me mad after a day or two!! - I deffo think she is playing the game but I think it will backfire on her ....

Ive never been too keen on Brian Connelly but he is making me giggle and I quite like him

I thought Rosemary was a good sport last night and as she is a chef I think she will spice things up cos she says it like it is - I like her so far - Lhama is a bit of wimp and OMG he has not aged well ! loved him in Kagagoogoo - I think he needs to man up a bit!!:laugh:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone else think that Helen messed up on purpose? It looked like it to me,coz they told her the rules and kept telling her the rules, she just ignored them.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im getting pretty fed up with all her dramas

I now watch it on record and fast forward

I think that if it comes back next year, they need to re-look at the voting as in do one trial and cant vite for them in the next trial.

I honestly think even programme makers are fed up of her


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Also they could have financial penalties in their contract if they just wimp out. I think that might make some people try a bit harder.
It must take a lot of time and money to set everything up and make sure it's all safe. So all that's been wasted if people don't do the trials. 
Plus it gets a bit dull for the viewer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they should all just eat Helen...its about the only useful thing she will do in this program...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Does anyone else think that Helen messed up on purpose? It looked like it to me,coz they told her the rules and kept telling her the rules, she just ignored them.


YES! but at least she did do this one. she started coughing and spluttering when she first entered the water before her face had even went in  I was surprised how little of a fuss she put up when a member of her camp was thier watching, if only the knew the drama she usually has before a challenge, I am sure it is all for show and that's why she wasn;t so bad with charlie thier


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw give the likkle girlie a break, imagine how hard it must be to stay under water with all that AIR in your head!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

I think its getting boring with Helen doing all the trials..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG how funny was that last night , and rosemary farting:yikes: she almost blew limahl out the shed least he was a good sport about it hehehehee! i doubt i would have been so forgiving in such a small enclosed space
her snoring too  i bet they have a few sleepless nights with her they'll be praying she's voted off so they can rest! lol
i think i fell in love in eric bristow lol he's funny!!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

diablo said:


> OMG how funny was that last night , and rosemary farting:yikes: she almost blew limahl out the shed least he was a good sport about it hehehehee! i doubt i would have been so forgiving in such a small enclosed space
> her snoring too  i bet they have a few sleepless nights with her they'll be praying she's voted off so they can rest! lol
> *i think i fell in love in eric bristow lol he's funny!!!*




He is funny,seems clever with it too, I've only watched Thursday and Friday as well. I think it could get interesting between Charlie and Helen too!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you think they will attempt a 'live trial' this year

Or will she do a Faint like the last one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This must be the funniest line in I'm a celeb so far

Helen 'I'm no quitter'

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO GET HELEN OUT OF THE JUNGLE *NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW*

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 

Had enough of her 

I wanna see a Trial properly    What a waste of these Trials !


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How on Earth can she say she's done her best, when she did NOTHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

God sake I'm getting bored sh!tless of I'm a celeb now! Seriously why do people keep voting for her because we aren't gaining anything from it, best part of the show is the trials and we aren't getting to watch them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me! that was the EASIEST thing in the world, i'm sure they've even dumbed the trials down a bit for her!

She is wasting their time, planning and resources by not doing these trails, how long would they have taken to plan and set up?

She wants kicking out of the show and not even paying for it! She's a JOKE!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL This year is turning into a complete disaster !


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I bet the others are starting to think that Helen stew sounds good, or fillet of Helen,roast Helen. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Its been years since I watched this, do I remember correctly that when it gets to second week and public start to vote them off, the celebs start deciding between themselves who does the trials? I can`t remember if there are two votes one for off and one for trial but have it in my mind the public don`t vote for trials in second week


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The Producers need to have a think about the format for the Trials. Maybe having a different Celeb do a Trial each night ( still voted by the Public, but after the Celeb has done a Trial they are taken off the voting list)


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

I think from now they should send someone to the trial to watch Helen do it just so one camp member can see how she does not try at all! Maybe if someone from camp was watching she may actually try and do it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Kirkland said:


> I think from now they should send someone to the trial to watch Helen do it just so one camp member can see how she does not try at all! Maybe if someone from camp was watching she may actually try and do it.


That's a great idea! She did do something when Charlie was there. She went in the water, even though she did make a right pigs ear of it!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Drumroll........................ HELEN 

Another wasted Trial FFS


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

willa said:


> The Producers need to have a think about the format for the Trials. Maybe having a different Celeb do a Trial each night ( still voted by the Public, but after the Celeb has done a Trial they are taken off the voting list)


I agree with this, definitely! I was saying this at work today, it's the only way they can ensure that others get to have a go at things and that they have a chance of eating something decent!

It must be really annoying for some of the celebs, especially David Haye - I can imagine he must be getting quite bored, I bet he'd really enjoy getting out of camp and really going for something and winning a decent meal.

Tomorrows trial is going to be live..... I hope they've got a back up plan for the time slot


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO Helen doing a LIVE Trial ! Are they mad ! 

Here's hoping she'll leave - although unfortunately she seems to love all thise attention she's getting


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

On get me out of here now, Ant or Dec (sorry, still can't tell them apart) on his knees begging the public to vote for some one else and not Helen :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> On get me out of here now, Ant or Dec (sorry, still can't tell them apart) on his knees begging the public to vote for some one else and not Helen :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh i thought the Trial Helen is doing will be the Live Trial ? So will we be watchching 2 Trials tomorrow night then ? Cannot bear the possibility of a double dose of Helen ! lmao


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I think they have to fill the program with more of David Hay in the shower if we are not getting the trials! :001_tt2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> I think they have to fill the program with more of David Hay in the shower if we are not getting the trials! :001_tt2:


yes please   :drool:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Atleast with the live trials, all the celebs go and watch so they will see how pathetic Helen really is


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

they gotta be starving now! was so hoping limahl and rosemary would exclude her and hugo from the jungle pub as she so didn't deserve to go! beginning to hate helen she's no fun at all is she ? she's braindead and boring:yikes: 
still love eric bristow


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Eric is hilarious. Love that he says it how it is and doesn't give a **** lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Or could this be her game plan and she'll get a full set of stars when she has an audiance?










Nah :laugh:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I just cannot see what the point of Helen is? Pathetic and useless just does not come close. 

She got so defensive with Charlie and Limahl, when what they were saying were completely valid. 

I just love Eric, David, Limahl and Charlie  Ashley, Brian and are just fad


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Helen is a joke now , that yesterday wasnt that bad... its only frigging mealworms ... oh and they got it wrong by saying they dont bite... they can lol 

in a way i hope she gets the live one as then they can see how wimpish she is or she will play the game and win lol 

i want to see rosemary do one... shes my fave in there


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I think there will be a trial before the live one tonight and we will see this on tonight show. tonights live trial will be for their meal which we will see them eat on Monday. 

If they have had a trial for today's meal then they will probably pick who they want to do it and hopefully for them won't be so hungry. Trouble is this means less pressure for Helen at the live trial.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

willa said:


> The Producers need to have a think about the format for the Trials. Maybe having a different Celeb do a Trial each night ( still voted by the Public, but after the Celeb has done a Trial they are taken off the voting list)


Yep, I've been thinking this for a while, ever since Gillian McKeith had to do loads! Jordan had to do 6 in a row too, I'm sure she walked out in the end.

On the follow up show, Get me out of here Now, someone suggested putting a screen up in camp for when the trials are on so the other celebrities could watch the trial being done (or not done in Helen's case!). I think she would try harder if they could see what she was doing! :001_tongue:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Helen is a joke I'm afraid the others need to get tough with her and stop pussyfootin round her She is playing a game and its gonna backfire :nonod: I wud not b able to hold my tongue with her lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I also think if She refuses another trial it shud be given to the next in line with the most votes and any food that is won She shud not get any as She forfeited ....bet She soons changes tact if that happened!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

According to the Daily Mail Helen has *NEVER* been in the Garden- LMAO:huh:


----------



## Shimmy (Oct 27, 2011)

househens said:


> I cannot comprehend how ANYONE would watch ghastly shallow humans wallow in mind numbingly puerile and vile behaviour. I've never watched any of that drivel, (happily, the big publicity meant I didn't waste even part of my life realising what it was like). Is there not a documentary/wittily written drama/comedy on any channel?


There is a load of good stuff around. Just depends whether you want to witness where we have come to in our evolution on this planet and whether we should feel embarrassed or proud.
Some wish to escape the reality. Some don't.
Me? I like a mix of both...I watch and enjoy IACGMOH! but I also watched WELCOME TO INDIA...a fabulous set of documentaries by the BBC.
They are available on YOUTUBE under the titles..

Welcome to India Ep 1
Welcome to India Ep 2
Welcome to India Ep 3

Good stuff imho. Enjoy.:smile5:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG i don't believe it, Helen actually does the Trial tonight !


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I haven't been watching it the last few days, as im just getting bored of it now!

I want to actually see someone do a trial, not just watch the same person wimp out without even trying!

I think they should make it so you can't vote for the same person again, as not only is it boring (I don't understand why so many viewers keep voting for her to do more?) but its a waste of time and money!
I also think that there should be a penalty, so for example, if Helen doesn't even attempt a trial, she should get some of the money she is being payed taken off her, as at the end of the day, shes not really trying is she, so why should she get payed for it?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I do think they now need to change the way trials are done.

It is such a waste when these peeps like Helen keep getting voted and never do them.
I think it should be something like you vote for a celebrity to do a trial but they can only be voted for once.
That way more do them, so more enjoyable.
Or they can't do more than 3 in a row? so some sort of control like that

I also like the idea that a screen should be in camp to show the other camp mates how they do.. would be really interesting when these ones wimp out and then have to come back and face camp as there are no excuses to hide behind,that should cause some tension and explosions


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Or a penalty like if you do not attempt a trial at all you have to go into camp jail for the rest of the day... or the other camp mates make you do a chore they select... would make it more fun


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Helen is seriously annoying me now (could use stronger words) there is a limit on how far the ditsy act and bikini is going to work.  or maybe it's not an act.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

bird said:


> Helen is seriously annoying me now (could use stronger words) there is a limit on how far the ditsy act and bikini is going to work.  or maybe it's not an act.


Heaven help her friends and family if it's not an act!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Heaven help her friends and family if it's not an act!


Scary ain't it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh we get 2 Trials tonight 

Just wait and see what this *attention seeker *will do in this Trail


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Arghhh FFS what a EASY TASK !! Easiest task i've evrr seen


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

s.u.s.p.i.c.i.o.u.s.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well that's just proved that she was just playing a game to get more air time!
Now that the others have told her how they really feel, she's suddenly become the hero. 
Now she's everyone's friend again!

She was so calm, she kept forgetting to do the girly screams most of the time


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Well that's just proved that she was just playing a game to get more air time!
> Now that the others have told her how they really feel, she's suddenly become the hero.
> Now she's everyone's friend again!
> 
> She was so calm, she kept forgetting to do the girly screams most of the time


I knew all along she was a pathetic attention seeker. She has played the game well though, now being everyone's hero, and won't get voted out by the other Celebs  lmao


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Helen again. What a suprise.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Helen again


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Have they made some of these things easier? That vending machine one was far too easy!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Have they made some of these things easier? That vending machine one was far too easy!


Yes they have - they are pathetically easy!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bet that was just ordinary tea!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Bet that was just ordinary tea!


ITV have admitted they have made the Trials easier for Helen !


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

willa said:


> ITV have admitted they have made the Trials easier for Helen !


I suppose they had to do something 
I wonder if they'll change the way of selecting the person to do the trials next year. They should read this thread for suggestions :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Hate to say it but I'd be worse than Helen


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

x PIXIE x said:


> Hate to say it but I'd be worse than Helen


So would I! But I wouldn't be silly enough to put myself in that position, no matter how much money I was offered.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Hate to say it but I swore I wouldn't be watching this rubbish but curiosity got the better of me and I've read this thread and am sitting watching it on itv 2 at the moment , so glad I am because there's some eye candy amongst the guests tonight for us females. 
Have to say if I was in the jungle with helen I would kill her and blame it on the bugs, I so want to slap her dish


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> So would I! But I wouldn't be silly enough to put myself in that position, no matter how much money I was offered.


I would for chocolate


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

x PIXIE x said:


> I would for chocolate


Nope, no way, not even for chocolate. *sigh* not even for Thorntons.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

x PIXIE x said:


> Hate to say it but I'd be worse than Helen


I'd love to do it! If there was a 'I'm a nobody, get me out of here!' I'd sign up!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sick of Helen doing trials now, especially now its pretty obvious she was putting it on all those other trials where she did nothing. That 12 stars one she just breezed through!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

The live trial was soooo disappointing.

Normally it's a good one ( remember Dean Gaffney doing it? that was my fav one of all  )


It was clearly made easy for Helen and wasn't really much entertainment was it?

Normally they are covered in gunk and bugs in the live trial...all she had was a bit of green slime


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> I'm so sick of Helen doing trials now, especially now its pretty obvious she was putting it on all those other trials where she did nothing. That 12 stars one she just breezed through!


Thats exactly what I was thinking Stupid cow


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Brian has left medical reasons

Any more info anyone?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Brian has left medical reasons
> 
> Any more info anyone?


really! .......r u a secret reporter in there hun lol......!wonder what's up with him ....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

it was announced at the beginning of the show, maybe they will say something else in the snow , shame he had to go out due to medical reasons


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

It said about colin at the start of the show...i really dont like lihmall or watever his silly name is he is a tool!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> really! .......r u a secret reporter in there hun lol......!wonder what's up with him ....


Ha ha ha - I'd push someone down the dunnie 

I didmt see last night, why did they just show the live trial - wasn't it done last night


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen the live trial again and I'm even more convinced that was just an ordinary cup of tea. There's no way anyone could have drank it straight down like that if it really was bug tea! Think about it, no gagging, no retching, not even any pulling faces. 
She could have done a bit of acting there, and not made it look so obvious!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Ha ha ha - I'd push someone down the dunnie
> 
> I didmt see last night, why did they just show the live trial - wasn't it done last night


Yeah it was last night, they were showing the highlights just now!

Tbh im quite fed up of it now! Its the same every night. Helen either refuses to do them/does really bad, or they dumb it down so much for her and she does amazingly well 

Get someone else doing the trials who is actually going to be entertaining and not just plain annoying!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yef hun was last nite for live trial ....I haven't started watching tonites yet we record and then watch half an hour in so can forward thru the adverts


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally it's not Helen! That is all I have to say


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Brian has left medical reasons
> 
> Any more info anyone?


Just looked on the ITV website and they give no info at all. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Thought there might have been more info on Brian. Normally when anyone goes out for medical reasons you see them carted off...or see them later at hospital etc... but other than the announcement at the beginning, there was no mention.
People were not even talking about him gone in camp either


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Thought there might have been more info on Brian. Normally when anyone goes out for medical reasons you see them carted off...or see them later at hospital etc... but other than the announcement at the beginning, there was no mention.
> People were not even talking about him gone in camp either


Yeah I found that very strange  maybe he decided to walk cos of the food situ and they are just saying its health reasons??


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Perhap he's had a bit of turn, he did have a run in with David Haye ......


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah I found that very strange  maybe he decided to walk cos of the food situ and they are just saying its health reasons??


Did he know Jimmy Saville when he worked at the BBC?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Did he know Jimmy Saville when he worked at the BBC?


I think he may have just had a run in with his emotions and perhaps lack of food.

But look at whats cropped up in an autobiography of a person in the jungle

'Rod Hull Used Emu Puppet To Molest Fans,' Claims 'I'm A Celebrity' Contestant Eric Bristow


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Celeb axed again tonight cos of effing football!!!!!!!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Thought there might have been more info on Brian. Normally when anyone goes out for medical reasons you see them carted off...or see them later at hospital etc... but other than the announcement at the beginning, there was no mention.
> People were not even talking about him gone in camp either


Yeah but we watch it a day behind don't we, so maybe it will be on tonight (well tomorrows) episode about why he left, because if he left early that morning or late the night before, the footage of him leaving won't be shown until today?

Atleast I think thats how it works? :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

On the Wright stuff this morning, someone said that Brian had depression in the past. Don't know if it's true or not, and it was only said in passing. But that might explain why he's had to leave.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only just caught up with the show, coz I've had to tape it over the last few nights. David and Charlie will be the last 2, and David will win.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> On the Wright stuff this morning, someone said that Brian had depression in the past. Don't know if it's true or not, and it was only said in passing. But that might explain why he's had to leave.


From what i can gather, he was on anti-d's for 15 years.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> From what i can gather, he was on anti-d's for 15 years.


Then he should never have gone in. I hope he wasn't 'encouraged' by anyone who knew of his problems to take part.

I wish him all the best and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently Brian stopped taking his medication while in the jungle & that's why he became ill. He admitted it was his own fault & no one elses in an interview.
I&#039;m A Celebrity 2012: Brian Conley&#039;s first interview after leaving the show addresses depression - 3am & Mirror Online


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd be happy just to sit and watch David doing pushups and life weights


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'd be happy just to sit and watch David doing pushups and life weights


And then showering afterwards! :001_tt2:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Awwww bless Helen and her fake tan lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> And then showering afterwards! :001_tt2:


Yes please :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like we are getting lots of topless Eric tonight. For those with slightly 'different' tastes! :skep:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

and now David is meddling


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> and now David is meddling


I love the meddling.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiding the mirror is a stroke of genius


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Valanita said:


> I love the meddling.


I could say something.. but this is a public forum lol


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Luz said:


> Looks like we are getting lots of topless Eric tonight. For those with slightly 'different' tastes! :skep:


I would say im glad some of our fuses have blown  but im not, its a pain in the butt as all the lights are ok its just all the appliances, fridge & 2 freezers gone


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm loving Hugo. Not as dumb as i thought.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I love watching I'm a celeb at this point in the challenge, the masks and facades have slipped and we are seeing the real people.... 

Hugo is a star, trying to compete with David has done him the world of good. 

And Helen despite getting on me wick makes me laugh, she is quite sweet really

Eric is just annoying, not sure whether his attacks are a tactic, he knows people will want to see a rumpus, and won't vote him out  

Love the meddling  

Charlie is still my favourite though.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Its gotten better now people are starting to leave and different people doing the trials!

Helen I really like her now shes not constantly doing trials! Although im still not sure if I believe that she can't wash or dry her own hair, and has a spray tan every 2 days? 

Hugo is growing on me, I really didn't like him to start with, but I think he is proving himself a bit now by doing so well on hi trials. 

Charlie I love, but I do think she is one of the quite ones.

and ERIC! He is getting right on my nerves! I really hope he goes tonight! As im sick of him being so sure he is safe all the time!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Helen's fake tan was hysterical -


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

willa said:


> Helen's fake tan was hysterical -


Is it wrong the first thing that came into my head when i saw it was...










:lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont care about any of it , just as long as I get to see David at least once in the show .... preferably when he's having a 'shower' *drools*


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

well i am going to be really pee'd if eric looses out i want him to stay in!!! and helen looked like she'd been tangoed!!! was hilarious


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a shame Colins gone, I thought he'd last a bit longer! I blame that crab though, it really had it in for him, the savage


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

CRL said:


> biggest load of crap on tv.
> the abuse to the animals on that show is atrocious.


agree how can anyone enjoy watching people eat bugs, give us a good who dunnit anyday


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not so bad now they aren't crawling all over those poor creatures. I like to think some are even getting their own back by nipping those hands searching for stars.
I must admit I have been laughing in places.
And, David is well fit.:biggrin:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Colin went - I was willing him to win cos I cannot stand Eric - he is a bellend - there is being straight talking and then there is being just down right bloody rude - at his age he should know where the line is and draw it! 

For me its between Hugo,Rosemary and Charlie - I think Hugo has really stepped up to the plate - I think initially he struggled the most because he was so out of his comfort zone but he has proved himself a bit of a star in my eyes :cornut:

Helen has been hilarious this last few days  esp with that bloody fake tan PMSL she is so dibby but cannot help but have a soft spot for her now 

Oh forgot David lol - he is a bit bland to me - yeah he is eye candy but there is not much else there for me bit borrringgggg


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I think Helen is playing a really good game , started off ditzy as hell and scared of everything , then when she realised the camp was turning on her she suddenly found all this courage , now she's back to being ditzy again

and whats all that tapping her pouty lips with a finger about , makes me want to smack her hand away from her face


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Eric Bristow spitting....dirty [email protected] hate that


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hugo to win...:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

kathateria said:


> Eric Bristow spitting....dirty [email protected] hate that


I wish he had gone out yesterday instead of Colin


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

I wish he would have gone,too.He is too cocky.I hate big heads

I think Ashley is a dark horse.She seems a bit of a 'Matt willis'
Keeping her head down,and getting on with everyone


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mese said:


> I think Helen is playing a really good game , started off ditzy as hell and scared of everything , then when she realised the camp was turning on her she suddenly found all this courage , now she's back to being ditzy again
> 
> and whats all that tapping her pouty lips with a finger about , makes me want to smack her hand away from her face


Oh yeah she is deffo playing a game lol - but then so is Eric IMO he really wants to win !!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh yeah she is deffo playing a game lol - but then so is Eric IMO he really wants to win !!!


Im praying he doesnt ... a lack of basic manners do not deserve a reward


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mese said:


> Im praying he doesnt ... a lack of basic manners do not deserve a reward


Cannot stand the man!

He says he is just a straight talker but in my eyes he thinks that just gives him an excuse to be a bloody obnoxious bell end!!

I would have LOVED to have been in there when he was going round waking everybody up!!! I would have told him to go eff himself pmsl!! 

Thing is once he had everyone up he fell back to sleep!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Helen is driving me MAD, god get her out


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel sorry for my #2 son...he's not feeling well tonight and it totally spoilt the moment of Ashley playing with Helens boobs...


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I love Rosemary - she is GREAT :biggrin5:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I think she was very unfair to Hugo though and I think he did really well to not snap back


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

yes helen's out yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> yes helen's out yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


Must admit, i was suprised by that...


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I was surprised too although I didn't really want her to win


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Must admit, i was suprised by that...


Why coz she was flashing her boobs to everyone?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't believe Hugo was in the 2 possibles.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Why coz she was flashing her boobs to everyone?


Easy love!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I can't believe Hugo was in the 2 possibles.*


Can't believe it was him and Helen tbh...thought maybe one or the other perhaps but not the pair of them together...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

All that garbage about not knowing how the bra would make her boobs look bigger was ridiculous, so put on! I think she could do with a few more acting lessons!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> All that garbage about not knowing how the bra would make her boobs look bigger was ridiculous, so put on! I think she could do with a few more acting lessons!


To be fair, shes only ever had to 'act' in Corrie...
:lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> All that garbage about not knowing how the bra would make her boobs look bigger was ridiculous, so put on! I think she could do with a few more acting lessons!


OMG that was so transparent. It was obvious she thought it was time to pull out the 'big guns'! Seems to have backfired!



Rolacolacube said:


> I think she was very unfair to Hugo though and I think he did really well to not snap back


I found that irritating too. They are all on an equal footing, Hugo shouldn't have to defer to Rosemary because of her age. They are both adults!

*OK- Predictions. * Mine are: Final 3 - Hugo, Ashley and David!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

My predictions: David, Charlie and Ashley


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't think rosemary did herself any favours last nite pretty awful to Hugo but he held it together ...I think it will be between eric and rosemary tonite


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Don't think rosemary did herself any favours last nite pretty awful to Hugo but he held it together ...I think it will be between eric and rosemary tonite


*After last night i would like to see Rosemary go. If not her David.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Didnt see last night

But i hope eric goes - he is appalling and conceited


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Rolacolacube said:


> I think she was very unfair to Hugo though and I think he did really well to not snap back


Totally agree: what the heck was her problem? SIlly bint.



Rolacolacube said:


> I was surprised too although I didn't really want her to win


I think she really thought she would win. I'm thrilled she's gone. Ha! Apparently she was demanding extra rations/chocolate after she did a trial, like she deserved it! Cheeky cow. I'm appalled at how unable to function she appears.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *After last night i would like to see Rosemary go. If not her David.*


Yes I deffo went off her last nite jan xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I deffo went off her last nite jan xx


*I tell you what Suzy, her behaviour reminded me of myself,i'm ashamed to say.
*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I tell you what Suzy, her behaviour reminded me of myself,i'm ashamed to say.
> *


Really? I don't think u like her at all hun xx


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *After last night i would like to see Rosemary go. If not her David.*


Oh Janice....And I always looked up to you!:mad2: David? David? :mad2:
He's what makes it all worthwhile! :drool:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Really? I don't think u like her at all hun xx


*Oh trust me suzy i am/was..The way she spoke to Hugo was just how i would talk to my kids and my grandson.:blushing:
But i hope to god i change my attitude towards them now.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh trust me suzy i am/was..The way she spoke to Hugo was just how i would talk to my kids and my grandson.:blushing:
> But i hope to god i change my attitude towards them now.*


Well at least u admit that hun ....there is always time for change  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Luz said:


> Oh Janice....And I always looked up to you!:mad2: David? David? :mad2:
> He's what makes it all worthwhile! :drool:


David is boring imo  yh he looks good but there is no depth to him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Luz said:


> Oh Janice....And I always looked up to you!:mad2: David? David? :mad2:
> He's what makes it all worthwhile! :drool:


*lol..He might be eye candy to some but not me. I think he is more shallow than Eric.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw the bush tucker trial David did yesterday. That crocs mouth was taped up, no wonder he had the courage to stroke it's head. It was a big croc too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> I saw the bush tucker trial David did yesterday. That crocs mouth was taped up, no wonder he had the courage to stroke it's head. It was a big croc too.


*OMG i'm glad you saw it too. I noticed and pointed it out to my hubby, but he didn't see it.
A BIG thank you.*


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Valanita said:


> I saw the bush tucker trial David did yesterday. That crocs mouth was taped up, no wonder he had the courage to stroke it's head. It was a big croc too.


The crocs mouths have always been taped up. You don't really think they would run the risk of crocs biting the contestants do you? I would imagine the snakes are milked of venom too. I personally don't actually want to see anyone killed or maimed doing a TV show. Do you?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG i'm glad you saw it too. I noticed and pointed it out to my hubby, but he didn't see it.
> A BIG thank you.*


You are very Welcome.



Luz said:


> The crocs mouths have always been taped up. You don't really think they would run the risk of crocs biting the contestants do you? I would imagine the snakes are milked of venom too. I personally don't actually want to see anyone killed or maimed doing a TV show. Do you


I have to admit that is the first time I've noticed a crocs had a taped up mouth. Probably because the tape was darker than the animal & it showed up more. I think it could also have been tranquilized.
I think the snakes they use are all non venomous. Pythons & constrictors.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Valanita said:


> I saw the bush tucker trial David did yesterday. That crocs mouth was taped up, no wonder he had the courage to stroke it's head. It was a big croc too.





JANICE199 said:


> *OMG i'm glad you saw it too. I noticed and pointed it out to my hubby, but he didn't see it.
> A BIG thank you.*


It was very obvious in the dark.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> The crocs mouths have always been taped up. You don't really think they would run the risk of crocs biting the contestants do you? I would imagine the snakes are milked of venom too. I personally don't actually want to see anyone killed or maimed doing a TV show. Do you?


Absolutely not, in fact if I thought there was any real danger to anyone, I wouldn't watch it!

The fellas have the pretty blonde bikini types to look at every year.So it's about time we ladies had some grade 1 eye candy too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> It was very obvious in the dark.


*lol not to my hubby.*


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Absolutely not, in fact if I thought there was any real danger to anyone, I wouldn't watch it!
> 
> The fellas have the pretty blonde bikini types to look at every year.So it's about time we ladies had some grade 1 eye candy too.












I'd call this grade 1!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Luz said:


> The crocs mouths have always been taped up. You don't really think they would run the risk of crocs biting the contestants do you? I would imagine the snakes are milked of venom too. I personally don't actually want to see anyone killed or maimed doing a TV show. Do you?


non of the snakes they use on the show are venomous , i've spotted them using carpet pythons Morelia bredli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Black-headed python - Aspidites melanocephalus - Australia Reptile Park they would only be able to use snakes that were native and non venomous. you can't technically milk a snake empty of venom as they will just make more! and removing venom glands isn't just cruel , it's not safe proof at all!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

That trial lastnight was too easy - i swear the trials are MUCH easier than the past years ?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

diablo said:


> non of the snakes they use on the show are venomous , i've spotted them using carpet pythons Morelia bredli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Black-headed python - Aspidites melanocephalus - Australia Reptile Park they would only be able to use snakes that were native and non venomous. you can't technically milk a snake empty of venom as they will just make more! and removing venom glands isn't just cruel , it's not safe proof at all!


Ooer Missus! Respect! I don't know anything about snakes really, I thought that maybe their mouths were taped shut until Shaun Ryder got bitten that time. I just thought they did something to make sure people (sorry 'celebs') didn't go dying willy-nilly.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

willa said:


> That trial lastnight was too easy - i swear the trials are MUCH easier than the past years ?


I just think it looks too easy when the person isn't scared or squeamish. But that's jsut my opinion ...not a fact.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Luz said:


> I just think it looks too easy when the person isn't scared or squeamish. But that's jsut my opinion ...not a fact.


Like Eric in the showdown with Colin.
I do wonder if some of the screams & carring ons aren't put on though.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Valanita said:


> Like Eric in the showdown with Colin.
> I do wonder if some of the screams & carring ons aren't put on though.


Maybe sometimes they are. I would like to think I wouldn't be like that, but my husband screams like that if there is a spider in the bath. It would be bats that would get me tbh, but if I ever go on 'I'm a Nobody get me out of here', don't tell the producers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Luz said:


> Ooer Missus! Respect! I don't know anything about snakes really, I thought that maybe their mouths were taped shut until Shaun Ryder got bitten that time. I just thought they did something to make sure people (sorry 'celebs') didn't go dying willy-nilly.


dont get me wrong those snakes could give a really nasty bite , most the snakes they use aren't full grown anyway , carpets can grow to quite a size and so can the black headed python - so they are only using snakes maybe a year or couple of years old max
they have to use native snakes as non native aren't allowed in australia so i'm led to believe - and using anything venomous over there could potentially kill so it's no , no.
imagine the uproar caused if they were using snakes that had their venom glands removed


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> I'd call this grade 1!


Mmmmmmmm definately,


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am actually crying now - poor Charlie


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I am actually crying now - poor Charlie


Yes, that was so sad, poor Charlie.:sad:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I too am not a fan of david... I don't even think hes that good looking 
I think hugos better looking :lol:

Of course not body wise, but bodys don't bother me tbh 

And I felt so sorry for charlie, and for her daughter, I bet her daughter is gutted!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

ginge2804 said:


> I too am not a fan of david... I don't even think hes that good looking
> I think hugos better looking :lol:
> 
> Of course not body wise, but bodys don't bother me tbh
> ...


I bet that poor little girl was crying her heart out!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Helen, they seem to have lost her luggage! She's being interviewed on get me out of here now, wearing only a towel and a lot of lipstick


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Bet someone else did her hair and make-up!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> Bet someone else did her hair and make-up!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

OMG! That's me off the psychic predictors christmas card list!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Luz said:


> OMG! That's me off the psychic predictors christmas card list!


I never expected that one to go either!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Out of the last few, I'm glad it was Hugo that went. It gets really hard to choose at this stage, but I'm still saying David and Charlie will be the last two, and I'd like David to win.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Poor Helen, they seem to have lost her luggage! She's being interviewed on get me out of here now, wearing only a towel and a lot of lipstick


She looked skank.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> She looked skank.


I`ve always had a thing 4 skank!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Yoko Ono is going into the jungle to advise on bush tucker...
























...after all, she's been living off a dead beatle for the last 32 years...
:lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad it's Eric that's gone tonight.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The three best ones are left in.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Problem is I can't choose _who_ I want to win this year.

I _love_ Ashley (which was a huge surprise to me), but I love the other two as well...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I really want David to win, not just coz he's easy on the eye. (loved the naked shower by the way) he seems like a really nice person.

It was nice when the others gave their phone call to Charlie, I had a little teary moment when she was talking to her daughter.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

To be honest, I wouldn't of minded if any of the last 5 won. I've liked everyone this year. Love the cyclone challenge - it's one of my favourite things about each series


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad that wasn't just me then 

Thats the thing - I want David to win because he is such a lovely person, but then I also think Ashley and Charlie are too....

I can't call who will go out tomorrow night - and I will be gutted whoever it is!

ETA: that is my favourite challenge too :thumbup:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes got to say Eric got nicer towards the end. I think I want David to win but maybe it's just my hormones. :sneaky2: Wouldn't mind if either Charley or Ashley win as they are all nice!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> Yes got to say Eric got nicer towards the end. I think I want David to win but maybe it's just my hormones. :sneaky2: Wouldn't mind if either Charley or Ashley win as they are all nice!


Oh I know it's my hormones


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Eric did get nicer,as the camp got smaller.I think its a good final 3.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Any of the three left are worthy winners  - must admit Ashley really made me giggle last night - got a feeling it will be David who wins though - esp after going nuddy in the shower!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well i for one loved Eric. he called a spade a spade and some of him comments had me in stitches lol. David.s body is pure eye candy


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I want Ashley to win! She's lovely and extremely funny. I thought she would be a bit of a diva when I heard she was going in to the jungle, but she isn't.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> David who wins though - esp after going nuddy in the shower!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


Nooooooooooooooooooo :crying::crying::crying::crying:

I missed it


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> I missed it


You definitely need to youtube it then :yikes: :yikes: *swoon*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Any of the three left are worthy winners  - must admit Ashley really made me giggle last night - *got a feeling it will be David who wins though - esp after going nuddy in the shower*!!:ihih::ihih::devil:


They really didn't show enough of that!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> I missed it


:w00t::w00t: we didnt get to see enough though!! spoilsports they were!!rrr:rrr::devil:


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Final 3 are all worthy winners - no idea who will take the crown though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Blimey! That was a surprise result!!!!!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Has no one been watching it tonight????????


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Just finished watching it as I recorded it.

Bit surprised at the result to be honest but I honestly wouldn't minded if any of the last 5 would have won....looking forward to the final   xx


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Has there ever been 2 girls in the final?
2 very worthy winners.Genuine people


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I did watch it, amd tbh im glad that Davi was the one that went.

Isnt the last trial - an eating one ...........


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Had an early night so watched it on catch up this morning. 2 girls in final. Cool! 
As with others, didn't mind in the last 3 who won it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i was surprised that david went but saying that all 3 deserve to win... i couldn't pick between them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to say, i thought David's speech was part of his downfall.He came across as too much as up himself. Just my opinion.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I have to say I was hoping David. I found him to be shallow, slimy and too much a showman.

I'm happy with whoever wins, because both girls are very worthy of it. Ashley and Charlie are such lovely genuine people it's a tough call.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to say, i thought David's speech was part of his downfall.He came across as too much as up himself. Just my opinion.*


Too true...gonna be a tough call to pick between the two girls i think...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Had to record it last night, so I've only just watched it. I can't believe he was voted out. I thought he came across as being a really nice person. I can see how he might come across as a bit up himself, but I think that comes from years in boxing with all the trash talking they do to psych the opponent out.

He wants to be an actor,I think he'd be good. It wouldn't be the first time someone has gone from sports to films.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> I have to say I was hoping David. I found him to be shallow, slimy and too much a showman.
> 
> I'm happy with whoever wins, because both girls are very worthy of it. Ashley and Charlie are such lovely genuine people it's a tough call.


got to say, I thought this about david too, but didn't voice it as everyone seems to love him 

I think I want Charlie to win... both deserve it, but I think Charlies daughter would love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Ashley to win!!
Ashley to win!!
Ashley to win!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh! Goodness! I can't watch the bush tucker trial, it's making me gag just watching them.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Both girls are just amazing!! Charlie eating that witchety grub, wow.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Ashleigh to win


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Both girls are just amazing!! Charlie eating that witchety grub, wow.


I saw that just now, before the ads. She was very brave.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

*Congratulations, Charlie.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Yay!!!! Go Charlie! I'm really pleased for her, she was amazing!!!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Woooooo! So happy for Charlie!! She so deserved it!!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done Charlie a worthy winner,it was close vote though I bet.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

I honestly thought Ashley would edge her out...


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I honestly thought Ashley would edge her out...


I thought Ashley would get the most votes, but Im glad its Charlie who won.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> Well done Charlie a worthy winner,it was close vote though I bet.:thumbup1:


Yeah, Ant and Dec at one point said it was very close, and then towards the end they said the leader had swaped since the show went on air tonight.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad Charlie won, she deserved it :thumbup:
It's a shame that they couldn't have split the title in a way coz the final was so good tonight.

I think this years camp has been the best since the show started. It had everything, tears, tantrums, sulks, and bravery. Plus there was a lot of fun too. I wonder how they'll top this line up next year?


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> So glad Charlie won, she deserved it :thumbup:
> It's a shame that they couldn't have split the title in a way coz the final was so good tonight.
> 
> I think this years camp has been the best since the show started. It had everything, tears, tantrums, sulks, and bravery. Plus there was a lot of fun too. I wonder how they'll top this line up next year?


By having Rylan clark from x factor in it apparently...


----------

